# 1001 smiles from Nichec :)



## Trisia

Dear Silvia,

I hoped I'd be first to notice when you "crossed to the other side". That was fast!!!

You talk waaaaay too much. And *I LOVE YOU* for it.

Oh, well, never been one that knew how to congratulate others, so I'll just say your posts are really an inspiration (sometimes they even inspire me to laugh , but it's always _with _you, never _at _you). You're helpful and kind, and I appreciate that. Way to go.


Trisia

BTW, I love your Grammar skills, too 

Many more postiversaries to come !!!


----------



## JamesM

Hello, Nichec!  Congratulations on the 1,001 mark.   I enjoy your posts in the English Only forum very much.  Keep them coming! 


- James


----------



## AWordLover

Hi Nichec,

It's always a pleasure to see someone with your obvious enthusiam. Congratulation on surpassing 1000 posts in the WordReference community where you personify the desire to help and be helped.

Keep up the great work.

A fan,
AWordLover


----------



## kenny4528

I bet you know I love to learn English from you, and I always enjoy the time having you around on-line. Great to have you around, *Nichec*.(*Trisia*, good job!)


----------



## AngelEyes

Nichec,

Some smart people aren't very nice. Some nice people aren't too smart.

You are both. 

You're sweet, quick, and informative.

I hope to talk to you much more through your friendly posts in the future. 


Congratulations​ 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## mimi2

My dear nichec.
*Congratulations!!!*
Thank you very much for all you have done to me: your time, your love and your knowledge. I will never forget all these things.
Do you know that your presence makes the forum exciting?
Please always stay with us.
Many smiles and flowers sent to you.


----------



## elroy

It was a pleasure to see you back in the forums after your long hiatus.  Your enthusiasm can really liven up a thread!  

Congratulations!


----------



## panjandrum

Congratulations, Nichec!!

Always helpful, inquisitive, enthusiastic - it's good to see you around.
Happy postiversary, and many more to come, I hope.

panj


----------



## dn88

I'm kinda late, I guess... * 

** I doubt anything I'm going to say will even partially express what I am actually feeling.*
*Anyway, I'll try... *
*Thank you, dear nichec, for your posts, I learn a lot from each of them, you are always so kind and helpful.*
*It's hard for me to imagine a single day in the forum without you, thank you so much for being here with us, sharing your knowledge and, above all, thank you for putting up with me. *
*Please stay with us forever, forever and a day...* 

​ Sincerely yours,

dn88​


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Congratulations, Nichec.

I enjoy your posts very much.  Keep them coming.


----------



## nichec

--And the WR award goes to......Nichec (everyone is suddenly silent, thinking: Who the heck is that?)
--Thank you, ladies and gentlemen (shamelessly keeps on talking)
I would like to thank:

*Trisia*---I'm arranging a wedding date for you and my grammar skill.

*JamesM*---Once a teacher, forever my best teacher.(a Chinese usage, somehow changed by me.....)

*AWordLover*---Who sports sharp teeth and a desire for soups...(what kind of soup? Do you really need those teeth for that?)

*Kenny4528*---A polite gentleman who has a great future in both English and WR forums.

*AngelEyes*---I confess that I spent long time looking at your picture...(and dreaming about how angels look like......)

*mimi2*---We have known each other for so long that I'm quite shocked you are still buying my posts....(and believe in them)

*elroy*---I love talking to you through PMs, and hey, you missed me!

*panjandrum*---If you still don't know how much I love you, then....(would you like a knife or some poison, sir?)

*dn88*---My beloved boy with the moon by his side...Everything you long for will always be there for you as long as you reach out for them


--Thank you again (and there's no one left in the room by this time....)


----------



## nichec

Thomas Tompion said:


> Congratulations, Nichec.
> 
> I enjoy your posts very much. Keep them coming.


 
Ha! Dear *TT*, your timing is always not right (does this have anything to do with age?)

I loveeeeeeee your posts and all sort of strange questions you are thinking about.......(shall I reveal them?)

Well, for the sake of the great nation of Britain, your secrets are safe with me......


----------



## cheshire

Congrats! Let me give you three proverbs as a token of gratitude and friendship!

Once a cat, always a cat!
A cat can't be made a cat within a day.
One cat-together a day keeps doctors and rats away.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je veux un rendez-vous avec ta grand-mère Skill moi aussi ! (y'a pas d'raison !)
Et arrête de faire cette tête de « chien chat battu », t'es millénaire maintenant. 
Félicitations, mais ne fête pas ça de trop : ça peut laisser des traces !


----------



## nichec

My thank-you list also goes to:

*cheshire*--So yours is an elegant cat, but mine is more lovely (but well, that fellow doesn't even know how to spell "elegant")

*KaRiNe Fr*--Mais elles sont ensemble la, Skill et Trisia.......Ju suis vraiment desolee......Donc......Bon, Je vais le lui dire.....Et on sait jamais



Edit:.....don't know how to put the accent in French....


----------



## geve

1001 sourires ?  ça aussi, ça laisse des traces. Mais je ne m'inquiète pas : tu portes très bien les rides de bonne humeur. 

Au plaisir de te croiser plus souvent !


----------



## nichec

geve said:


> 1001 sourires ?  ça aussi, ça laisse des traces. Mais je ne m'inquiète pas : tu portes très bien les rides de bonne humeur.
> 
> Au plaisir de te croiser plus souvent !


 
Oh la la la la! Ca march pas Je suis trop jeune.......
On y va......Sephora......Mais ou sont les cremes, Madame?
C'est pas possible ca.....J'ai pas de temps, Madame, si vous plait

The honor is all mine, dear *geve*, you are the reason why I found this wonderful place


----------



## Thomas1

Nichec, an ever-enthusiastic forero; happy postiversary, and keep up the good job. 

Congratulations. 

Tom


----------



## nichec

Thomas1 said:


> Nichec, an ever-enthusiastic forero; happy postiversary, and keep up the good job.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Tom


 
Hmmmm.....(I can't believe I don't know what to say.....)

These words sound so nice coming from you, thanks!


----------



## Eugin

Although we`ve never crossed paths in this place we, language-fans, love, I just wanted to congratulate you on your first achievement!!! 
It´s always inspiring to me when I see someone that speaks a language so different than mine and yet, is able to speak (and so well ) other languages so different than theirs!!!! Good on you, girl!!! 

Big hug, from a kitty to another kitty!!!


----------



## nichec

Eugin said:


> Although we`ve never crossed paths in this place we, language-fans, love, I just wanted to congratulate you on your first achievement!!!
> It´s always inspiring to me when I see someone that speaks a language so different than mine and yet, is able to speak (and so well ) other languages so different than theirs!!!! Good on you, girl!!!
> 
> Big hug, from a kitty to another kitty!!!


 
Okay, I confess (the way *panj *did)

My name is nichec and I have been a secret admirer of *Eugin *and her beautiful cat since I joined the forum

I have never dreamed of this honor......Thank you so much


----------



## jonquiliser

I realised just now that it's not long since you got into your thousands - but am late to congratulate you. So, instead a want to give you a congratulation all the warmer, for these smiles and all the smiles to come. When I first came across you, I thought your username had something with Nietzsche (read niche in Spanish and leave out the -c ) so here's a smile inspired by that


----------



## nichec

jonquiliser said:


> I realised just now that it's not long since you got into your thousands - but am late to congratulate you. So, instead a want to give you a congratulation all the warmer, for these smiles and all the smiles to come. When I first came across you, I thought your username had something with Nietzsche (read niche in Spanish and leave out the -c ) so here's a smile inspired by that


 
Ha! That's the smile I'm giving you from now on

Nietzsche? Hmmmm....I'm more into Plato, sorry

Thanks for dropping by, and do make yourself comfortable


----------



## Eva Maria

Nichec, the Catwoman with the Seven-Leagued Boots! 

Tales of the 1001 posts!

Don't stop sharing with us your special sense of humour!

Congratulations!

Eva Maria


----------



## e.ma

nichec of noctilucent eyes: 恭喜你!
​


----------



## nichec

*Eva Maria*: Where........where is my food? 
Don't you remember to bring a plate??????????
How could you?
Oh, you just broke my heart
Next time, please bring something home-made, but you know, I am a vegetarian....nothing fried please....no sugar either.....oh, and no cakes.....nothing too greasy I hope........

*e.ma*: Hmmmmmm.......Would you......Would you care for some cream, sir? I'm trying to be discreet here, sir, mind you, but you see, wrinkles are not popular anymore......Oh nonononono, they are not signs of wisdom and experience, we live in a material world, sir, no one cares about wisdom, I'm sure...........Yes I understand, sir, but these are very natural products, 100% fragrance free, and we are against animal testing, all the best, you know.........Hey, hey, where are you going? I haven't done talking to you yet.......How dare you? I know I have more wrinkles than you, but......you know the pressure we sales are under, it has nothing to do with our products, I swear with my wrinkles


----------

